# modernization is dead



## Far from newbie (Mar 12, 2021)

It was announced by our DSD today. 
 Not following the modernization rules any more !

2021 focuses are :
sales,loyalty, accuracy, zone, team.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2021)

Back to the old days!


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 12, 2021)

2021 Focuses:  Everything


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 12, 2021)

Wait, does that mean stores can have dedicated backroom TMs again and free up GM to be only on the floor?


----------



## balthrop (Mar 12, 2021)

Ding Dong the witch is dead long may she remain so


----------



## balthrop (Mar 12, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Wait, does that mean stores can have dedicated backroom TMs again and free up GM to be only on the floor?


This right here is what I want.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh, don't you go getting my hopes up...


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Mar 12, 2021)

We just had regional visits and modernization is very much still on.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 12, 2021)

Having a dedicated backroom team would mean consistent pull completion and BRLA again.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 12, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> It was announced by our DSD today.
> Not following the modernization rules any more !
> 
> 2021 focuses are :
> sales,loyalty, accuracy, zone, team.


I bet it's just going to be a name change and only 
be more labor intensive.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 12, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> It was announced by our DSD today.
> Not following the modernization rules any more !
> 
> 2021 focuses are :
> sales,loyalty, accuracy, zone, team.


What exactly does this mean?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 12, 2021)

I will believe this when I see it. Modernization has basically been a disaster at our store.


----------



## Logo (Mar 12, 2021)

So what i like about modernization is a team member really knowing an area whether it be chem babies toys what have you.  I liked them being responsible for zone, push and pulls* and sales planners.  These are reasonable.  Even some pricing.  What i hated were transitions and revisions and the need to be a a certain pull completions when the bulk of our business is in the afternoon.  I'd like to see and we are going to trying to have a backroom person(s) at night.  It will help w filling the floor.  They pull and stage and closing experts can push and zone touch ups.  Think its a win for everyone.  Bring back presentation and a small pricing.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 12, 2021)

No exact DETAILS yet -
 just that some things will stay the same and some things will change.

The major comment was that we are to be a TEAM again.  
Mostly working WHEREVER needed.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 12, 2021)

So back to being “global”?


----------



## jenna (Mar 12, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> What exactly does this mean?


It means my store is f*cked.  aka we're not accurate, nor do we zone, and we aren't much of a *team*

we're f*cked anyway.  no matter the process.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 12, 2021)

Wait I thought the global thing was modernization. All I know is it's my weekend off.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 12, 2021)

Fake news, the spring call this year pushed modernization even more


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 12, 2021)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Fake news, the spring call this year pushed modernization even more


I was just going to say the same . Because that’s not what I heard


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 12, 2021)

Flow Teams, Back Room Teams, Ad Set Sunday mornings, HR TM @ TSC?  I'd go back and do the "dirty jobs."


----------



## tdude2020 (Mar 12, 2021)

Modernization was just rolling out when I started target two and a half years ago, so I got a slight taste of what the "good ol' days" were like. IS THIS COMPANY WIDE OR NOT? If so, will there be a formal announcement, and will there be more leadership and team member changes/workloads? This could just be your district since so many commenters are seeing otherwise.


----------



## KillerTL (Mar 12, 2021)

Our SD said the term modernization is dead but the idea of team member ownership is still very much alive.  It's a damn word, nothing is changing.  If anything they will find a way to expect more because of the 15 pay increase.  That has already been thrown around way too much.  Well they make 15 now they should be able to get it done.


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 12, 2021)

KillerTL said:


> Our SD said the term modernization is dead but the idea of team member ownership is still very much alive.  It's a damn word, nothing is changing.  If anything they will find a way to expect more because of the 15 pay increase.  That has already been thrown around way too much.  Well they make 15 now they should be able to get it done.


Lol...they love to make up a word, use it until it’s dead, then vanquish the word and treat it like a slur...


----------



## Times Up (Mar 12, 2021)

KillerTL said:


> Our SD said the term modernization is dead but the idea of team member ownership is still very much alive.  It's a damn word, nothing is changing.  If anything they will find a way to expect more because of the 15 pay increase.  That has already been thrown around way too much.  Well they make 15 now they should be able to get it done.


They're assuming that that $15/hr helped you grow another 4 arms to handle those higher expectations.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 13, 2021)

I love the DBO part. The worst was having advocates stand around and do nothing. I am much happier now. I can do so many things now. Apparently, I am going to learn to do pulls next.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 13, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> No exact DETAILS yet -
> just that some things will stay the same and some things will change.
> 
> The major comment was that we are to be a TEAM again.
> Mostly working WHEREVER needed.


this is how it's always been unless your store is run by dummies


----------



## MrT (Mar 13, 2021)

From the info i got modernization is not dead.  They realize that the current pull system is not doable in the true modernization routine, need night pullers to get to the completion goal.  We were told to work off process for that until they can come up with a new plan or new process for pulls. They also know other areas of modernization have broken processes that they want to address.  Like how they have added plano tls back and have said they are going to change how set routine is to make it more consistent week to week.  Modernization is alive but it seems they are working on a revamp.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 13, 2021)

MrT said:


> From the info i got modernization is not dead.  They realize that the current pull system is not doable in the true modernization routine, need night pullers to get to the completion goal.  We were told to work off process for that until they can come up with a new plan or new process for pulls. They also know other areas of modernization have broken processes that they want to address.  Like how they have added plano tls back and have said they are going to change how set routine is to make it more consistent week to week.  Modernization is alive but it seems they are working on a revamp.



I've said from the start they should have changed how the pog workload was allocated. You can't have extremely heavy workload weeks and then other weeks with nothing. Having to pull every DBO to set seasonal isn't tenable when you still have trucks coming in with freight to be worked, this is one of the ways stores become behind on trucks. About damn time they looked into this!


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Mar 13, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> I've said from the start they should have changed how the pog workload was allocated. You can't have extremely heavy workload weeks and then other weeks with nothing. Having to pull every DBO to set seasonal isn't tenable when you still have trucks coming in with freight to be worked, this is one of the ways stores become behind on trucks. About damn time they looked into this!


Our DBOs have never set a POG, revision or salesplan in their lives.  The plano team was told it would eventually go away but never did.  It's alive and well at my store.


----------



## Spotter (Mar 13, 2021)

YugTegrat said:


> Having a dedicated backroom team would mean consistent pull completion and BRLA again.


Amen to that!


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 13, 2021)

The only stores that talk about getting green on OFOs, seem to be pulling and staging at night for the next day.  I mean, I get the logic, but it seems like just a way to fake out the metric.  If the merchandise isn’t hitting the floor, it really doesn’t matter if it’s sitting in a cart or sitting in the backroom overnight, except if OPU/SFS has to dig through multiple pulls to find items and these pulls would be less effective after the RDC truck(s) has been acknowledged.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 13, 2021)

We do pulls at night now, but I believe there is a plan for someone to push those pulls in the AM


----------



## happygoth (Mar 13, 2021)

Pull it, throw it in reshop. Three days later, still there. 

Modernization, no Modernization, whatever - we need bodies pushing merchandise and zoning, that's what we freaking need.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 13, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Pull it, throw it in reshop. Three days later, still there.
> 
> Modernization, no Modernization, whatever - we need bodies pushing merchandise and zoning, that's what we freaking need.


Noooooooooo, we need everybody picking.


----------



## jenna (Mar 13, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> *Noooooooooo, we need everybody picking.*


and cashiering.


----------



## jenna (Mar 13, 2021)

OldSchoolVet said:


> Our DBOs have never set a POG, revision or salesplan in their lives.  The plano team was told it would eventually go away but never did.  It's alive and well at my store.



Give me 8 hour shifts, and I can usually get it all done.  Not happening on a 4 hour shift.  I think the TLs do most of the POG and REV in our store.  I see them with label strips.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 13, 2021)

jenna said:


> and cashiering.


Why isn't the push done yet???

I need three for fast service!


----------



## TheCartGuy (Mar 13, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Why isn't the push done yet???
> 
> I need three for fast service!


I can still hear it now... "Front of store attendant can you hop on a register," asks my ETL. All the while, I'm in the back of the parking lot.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2021)

Our dbos never back up cashing


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 13, 2021)

TheCartGuy said:


> I can still hear it now... "Front of store attendant can you hop on a register," asks my ETL. All the while, I'm in the back of the parking lot.


This has happened more and more at my store. I've actually had to start helping people on SCO because the SCO attendant keeps getting called off to do (among other things) cashiering duty! Our FOS attendants do GS, pickup, DU...

And I'm a cleaner, lol...


----------



## happygoth (Mar 13, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Our dbos never back up cashing


Not even Style or Beauty?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Not even Style or Beauty?


Not even


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 13, 2021)

lol


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 13, 2021)

Isn't it funny how every store where modernization "works" has some mitigating factor that is causing it to "work"?


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 13, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Not even


Does your front end never call for backup?


----------



## rd123 (Mar 13, 2021)

Pulling at night and pushing before store opens seems OK to me !


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 13, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> Isn't it funny how every store where modernization "works" has some mitigating factor that is causing it to "work"?


I've noticed that too.  Anyone who comes here saying that a process works has something special.  Exterior storage containers for the back room, extra people for unload, people working overnight or nearly overnight, roving people with a specialty purpose, even more that I've forgotten.  No one comes here with the proper framework, standard back room, people assigned as specific, average proportion of hours given to all, no specialty beyond the DBO, and talks about how they make it work.  Something or somethings have to be broken before it can be made workable.  And it's annoying to hear people say "it works" instead of saying "yeah, we trashed the modernization bible in this one area, because that's the only way to make it work.  If you don't have leadership support to do it, you're fucked."


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2021)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Does your front end never call for backup?


Nope .


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 13, 2021)

Modernization is not dead at my store but it is on life support.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I've noticed that too.  Anyone who comes here saying that a process works has something special.  Exterior storage containers for the back room, extra people for unload, people working overnight or nearly overnight, roving people with a specialty purpose, even more that I've forgotten.  No one comes here with the proper framework, standard back room, people assigned as specific, average proportion of hours given to all, no specialty beyond the DBO, and talks about how they make it work.  Something or somethings have to be broken before it can be made workable.  And it's annoying to hear people say "it works" instead of saying "yeah, we trashed the modernization bible in this one area, because that's the only way to make it work.  If you don't have leadership support to do it, you're fucked."


It works to a certain extent. And you are right if you don’t have leadership support you are more than fucked .


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 13, 2021)

It works “pretty well” at my store. 

The exceptions are that on my days off there’s no one in my area. No one pulls my 141s. The other exception is getting a team together for large resets. There’s absolutely no one in my area all week when I’m scheduled for transitions. If I’m filling pog hours, why isn’t someone scheduled to cover me??? Where are my hours going that week? Rear seasonal set they pulled me out of pog to push my truck 2 of the days. Fine with me. 
And whenever we have a double truck the solution to get it all pushed is to blitz it and do it “the old way”. If the old way is the “solution” wtf are we doing modernization???
I like modernization for so many reasons, but it’s not perfect by any means.


----------



## balthrop (Mar 13, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> It works to a certain extent. And you are right if you don’t have leadership support you are more than fucked .


if the stores that have it working have to adjust Corporates End to End plan then it is not working.  we the Logistics/Flow/Backroom team knew this from the start, allegedly


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2021)

balthrop said:


> if the stores that have it working have to adjust Corporates End to End plan then it is not working.  we the Logistics/Flow/Backroom team knew this from the start, allegedly


We did know . That’s where the adjustment had to come in place in logistics .


----------



## bloodyred (Mar 14, 2021)

Modernization is not dead, now it's about Stabilization, once known as the "ONE TEAM" mentality!!!  Fast, Fun, & Friendly has come back as Care, Grow, Win Together!  Basically we are to still focus on the metric side of things, but it has to focus on our guests experience, OFO's are essential to the experience, getting it out of the back to sell is just part of that.  Having a team that is happy to be there, meeting what they want in hours and workload expectation, while maintaining the right team in place to "Grow"!  Essentially the company has learned that they are constantly training new team members so, we are stagnate in Winning, and that we don't need to hire for department coverage, we need to cross train team members that want "Care" for the hours and are open to cross training.  This is pretty much what ONE TEAM was, but now with Modernization, team members will still have dedicated department, GM, SS, or FB but will now have options!  It will also open up development opportunities for team members, this wasn't easy with modernization!


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jack of all trades is master of none.  The human brain can handle only so much, and the devil is in the details.  Cross-training for everything is going to be a surface/upper layer thing and the more important stuff will be overlooked.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 14, 2021)

So basically, this is the equivalent of George Bush Jr. dressed in a flight suit, standing on the deck of the Abraham Lincoln in front of huge sign saying *Mission Accomplished*?
They are just saying it's done, perfected, call it something else, and move on.
Despite the fact that it only worked in a certain percentage of stores.
In many of those they did it by cutting corners and flogging their people.
Yep, that sounds about right.


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 14, 2021)

I always like how they were constantly moving DBOs around because they "weren't working" in "their" area.  Like, we've burned through tons of DBOs in Seasonal, Toys, and a couple other areas, and it's like the Kool-Aid that ETLs are given makes them not see that it's the workload and payroll that's the problem and not the TM.  If you're not happy with anybody's performance in a certain area, maybe it's you that's the problem.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

Let me be the one to say that if you are a store that gets only single trucks , and maybe a double now and then. Then modernization should work perfectly. If the stores with single trucks hasn’t managed to make it work then the problem is the leadership and not modernization . When I say I twitched , I meant it in a scheduling . By moving certain team to different schedules . I moved p1 and market to come in at 4 am , that gives them time for their zone and 141. Inbound comes at 6 by 6:30 p1&market are already working truck.  I have 5 sorters 1 unloader, doubles everyday and a triple on mondays. We have made it work , the  changes were made when I realized that inbound at 4 and p1 at 6 wouldn’t work . But other than that the team is doing what target is asking them too.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Let me be the one to say that if you are a store that gets only single trucks , and maybe a double now and then. Then modernization should work perfectly. If the stores with single trucks hasn’t managed to make it work then the problem is the leadership and not modernization . When I say I twitched , I meant it in a scheduling . By moving certain team to different schedules . I moved p1 and market to come in at 4 am , that gives them time for their zone and 141. Inbound comes at 6 by 6:30 p1&market are already working truck.  I have 5 sorters 1 unloader, doubles everyday and a triple on mondays. We have made it work , the  changes were made when I realized that inbound at 4 and p1 at 6 wouldn’t work . But other than that the team is doing what target is asking them too.


and how do you make it work if you aren't allowed to have your team come in that early?


----------



## Bosch (Mar 14, 2021)

The Dude Abides said:


> I will believe this when I see it. Modernization has basically been a disaster at our store.



Modernization has been a disaster.  Fixed it for ya.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Let me be the one to say that if you are a store that gets only single trucks , and maybe a double now and then. Then modernization should work perfectly.



Nah. I have to call bullshit on that. Smaller volume stores do not have an easier time than high volume stores. They get payroll for their volume, i.e., a lot less than you. And, single trucks right now are brutally large for small stores. Seriously, brutally large. We currently have a week's worth of PP2 freight in receiving just hanging out. It doesn't get pushed because the PP2 team has to spend all their time on resets right now to try to keep current with those. We got permission to drop down to 4 trucks a week to try to catch up. But, that just makes every truck larger and hardly anyone is scheduled on non-truck days to catch up. Fulfillment does about half of our OFOs.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 14, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> I always like how they were constantly moving DBOs around because they "weren't working" in "their" area.  Like, we've burned through tons of DBOs in Seasonal, Toys, and a couple other areas, and it's like the Kool-Aid that ETLs are given makes them not see that it's the workload and payroll that's the problem and not the TM.  If you're not happy with anybody's performance in a certain area, maybe it's you that's the problem.


Our dbos have been in the same dept this entire time.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 14, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Nah. I have to call bullshit on that. Smaller volume stores do not have an easier time than high volume stores. They get payroll for their volume, i.e., a lot less than you. And, single trucks right now are brutally large for small stores. Seriously, brutally large. We currently have a week's worth of PP2 freight in receiving just hanging out. It doesn't get pushed because the PP2 team has to spend all their time on resets right now to try to keep current with those. We got permission to drop down to 4 trucks a week to try to catch up. But, that just makes every truck larger and hardly anyone is scheduled on non-truck days to catch up. Fulfillment does about half of our OFOs.



My inbound TL would kill for 4 trucks/week at my smaller volume store. Pre-Covid we were a 3 truck store with an occasional 4th truck. Now we are 5 trucks/week and most of them are 2000+ trucks. We are short several DBOs so those areas don't have anyone consistently working freight, the DBOs we do have are scrambling to keep up with their 141s, and everyone is feeling burned out & defeated.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Nah. I have to call bullshit on that. Smaller volume stores do not have an easier time than high volume stores. They get payroll for their volume, i.e., a lot less than you. And, single trucks right now are brutally large for small stores. Seriously, brutally large. We currently have a week's worth of PP2 freight in receiving just hanging out. It doesn't get pushed because the PP2 team has to spend all their time on resets right now to try to keep current with those. We got permission to drop down to 4 trucks a week to try to catch up. But, that just makes every truck larger and hardly anyone is scheduled on non-truck days to catch up. Fulfillment does about half of our OFOs.


You can call bullshit on that all you want . But the fact and the matter is with a single no matter the size it shouldn’t be that much freight behind . Maybe the leadership doesn’t know how to strategize because if you have to leave truck behind so they can catch up on pogs , is because they leave everything to the last minute. I stand by what I say . Single truck stores shouldn’t have problems completing their workload . Any big transitions still belongs to Plano workload so is not like it’s added to the dbo.  You plan your work ahead it should be fine , and continue to stay ahead .


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

The Dude Abides said:


> and how do you make it work if you aren't allowed to have your team come in that early?


That’s when you take the Bull by the horn and ask to show them a different way. You think that it was given to me like this ? No . But I invited my dtl along with my Sd  at 4 am to see it for themself . And next day we tried it and we stucked to it


----------



## jenna (Mar 14, 2021)

We get 3.5 - 4 hour shifts.  Can't finish *everything* in those hours.

We usually don't work on non-truck days.  Except areas like Beauty, E/E and I would assume Market.

We have no POG team.


----------



## jenna (Mar 14, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Our dbos have been in the same dept this entire time.


our DBOs keep/kept quitting.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

jenna said:


> We get 3.5 - 4 hour shifts.  Can't finish *everything* in those hours.
> 
> We usually don't work on non-truck days.  Except areas like Beauty, E/E and I would assume Market.
> 
> We have no POG team.


So no alternates ?????? 😮


----------



## jenna (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> So no alternates ?????? 😮


alternate DBOs?
no.  just in Beauty, and I would guess E/E and Market.  I think those are the areas that might have more than one tm throughout the day.  

Style has 2 TLs and one tm on any given day shift (not sure if the VM counts as the tm) - with the current payroll + 2 on breakout.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

jenna said:


> alternate DBOs?
> no.  just in Beauty, and I would guess E/E and Market.  I think those are the areas that might have more than one tm throughout the day.
> 
> Style has 2 TLs and one tm on any given day shift (not sure if the VM counts as the tm) - with the current payroll + 2 on breakout.


Now it makes more sense in my head . That’s insane tho . And 2 on breakout? You mean that style tm do breakout?????


----------



## Bosch (Mar 14, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> My inbound TL would kill for 4 trucks/week at my smaller volume store. Pre-Covid we were a 3 truck store with an occasional 4th truck. Now we are 5 trucks/week and most of them are 2000+ trucks. We are short several DBOs so those areas don't have anyone consistently working freight, the DBOs we do have are scrambling to keep up with their 141s, and everyone is feeling burned out & defeated.





jenna said:


> We get 3.5 - 4 hour shifts.  Can't finish *everything* in those hours.
> 
> We usually don't work on non-truck days.  Except areas like Beauty, E/E and I would assume Market.
> 
> We have no POG team.



Same and having people only allowed 4hr shifts means that nothing is actually getting pushed other than enough to unload the next truck. Pog team is a couple people who used to do POG so they float doing the truck when not needed but they tend to do all the sets but given like half time to do it.


----------



## jenna (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Now it makes more sense in my head . That’s insane tho . And 2 on breakout? You mean that style tm do breakout?????



I think breakout is part of inbound (for style) - but the salesfloor for Style is often 3 people, right now.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 14, 2021)

Exactly as others have said. When you are not lucky enough to be a store with a pog team when big sets come around the DBOs are pulled to help complete that workload with no back ups to cover their areas.

And for pog workload, we can only be as ahead as the fixtures and label strips allow sometimes.


----------



## MrT (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Let me be the one to say that if you are a store that gets only single trucks , and maybe a double now and then. Then modernization should work perfectly. If the stores with single trucks hasn’t managed to make it work then the problem is the leadership and not modernization . When I say I twitched , I meant it in a scheduling . By moving certain team to different schedules . I moved p1 and market to come in at 4 am , that gives them time for their zone and 141. Inbound comes at 6 by 6:30 p1&market are already working truck.  I have 5 sorters 1 unloader, doubles everyday and a triple on mondays. We have made it work , the  changes were made when I realized that inbound at 4 and p1 at 6 wouldn’t work . But other than that the team is doing what target is asking them too.


To say that it should work in stores like that is a bit far.  The payroll is completely different and many of the stores like mine has gone from a store that did 35mill a few years ago to now 50mill.  At this time last year, just before/ start of covid we would get 4 trucks a week.  Now we are at a truck everyday.  My store is up huge margins in every area.  However payroll was so bad we wouldnt have enough hours to cover all areas each day.  4 hour shifts for almost all dbos.  That being said ins not completely on modernization thats failing/ payroll is always tight at spot/retail.  On top of that my store isnt even really failing per se like some other stores.  Almost every store in my district has had to cancel trucks this month.  I would say by the end of the week we should be caught up but we were on the brink of failure for almost a month.  Strong leadership is key though.  My store is basically the pace setter for all areas in the district.  IDK how many districts are set up the way mine is but we are basically expected to be 100% perfect all the time and to be like we were for the last month or 2 was shocking.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> You can call bullshit on that all you want . But the fact and the matter is with a single no matter the size it shouldn’t be that much freight behind . Maybe the leadership doesn’t know how to strategize because if you have to leave truck behind so they can catch up on pogs , is because they leave everything to the last minute. I stand by what I say . Single truck stores shouldn’t have problems completing their workload . Any big transitions still belongs to Plano workload so is not like it’s added to the dbo.  You plan your work ahead it should be fine , and continue to stay ahead .



Plano? What's that? Everyone in presentation is a DBO. When they get scheduled for Plano there's no one to push their freight.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Plano? What's that? Everyone in presentation is a DBO. When they get scheduled for Plano there's no one to push their freight.


Every store was still left with some Plano experts .


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Let me be the one to say that if you are a store that gets only single trucks , and maybe a double now and then. Then modernization should work perfectly. If the stores with single trucks hasn’t managed to make it work then the problem is the leadership and not modernization . When I say I twitched , I meant it in a scheduling . By moving certain team to different schedules . I moved p1 and market to come in at 4 am , that gives them time for their zone and 141. Inbound comes at 6 by 6:30 p1&market are already working truck.  I have 5 sorters 1 unloader, doubles everyday and a triple on mondays. We have made it work , the  changes were made when I realized that inbound at 4 and p1 at 6 wouldn’t work . But other than that the team is doing what target is asking them too.


I haven't been in a working position at Target but I still hear quite a lot.  You're doing the same thing that many others have done.  You've changed something that doesn't fit the modernization framework and you then say that means modernization works.  If you can't make it work exactly as written, not a single detail changed, it doesn't work.  And since many stores won't be able to brute force a change, you really can't say they can make it work when they don't have the means to break the rules and create anti-modernization like you have.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

MrT said:


> To say that it should work in stores like that is a bit far.  The payroll is completely different and many of the stores like mine has gone from a store that did 35mill a few years ago to now 50mill.  At this time last year, just before/ start of covid we would get 4 trucks a week.  Now we are at a truck everyday.  My store is up huge margins in every area.  However payroll was so bad we wouldnt have enough hours to cover all areas each day.  4 hour shifts for almost all dbos.  That being said ins not completely on modernization thats failing/ payroll is always tight at spot/retail.  On top of that my store isnt even really failing per se like some other stores.  Almost every store in my district has had to cancel trucks this month.  I would say by the end of the week we should be caught up but we were on the brink of failure for almost a month.  Strong leadership is key though.  My store is basically the pace setter for all areas in the district.  IDK how many districts are set up the way mine is but we are basically expected to be 100% perfect all the time and to be like we were for the last month or 2 was shocking.


Maybe I’m a bit off here . But I did go to several stores in my district to trained them on the new unload few months back . Most of the stores would get the 4 trucks a week . But I guess the only difference from what I saw in those stores and what I’m reading on here is that on non-trucks days the dbo doesn’t work . Which makes no sense since that would be the time to do salesplaners/revisions price change etc. 
At the stores that I went 45mil dbos were scheduled 4.5 hours as well but like I said they worked on non-trucks days and they also had alternates for the days they were off. I also trained the inbound Tl who to utilize the team to push the area that had the most workload for the week , be it in pog setting , price change or freight wise. And I can say that it does with work partnership and I guess the biggest thing would be scheduling .


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I haven't been in a working position at Target but I still hear quite a lot.  You're doing the same thing that many others have done.  You've changed something that doesn't fit the modernization framework and you then say that means modernization works.  If you can't make it work exactly as written, not a single detail changed, it doesn't work.  And since many stores won't be able to brute force a change, you really can't say they can make it work when they don't have the means to break the rules and create anti-modernization like you have.


I didn’t change anything . There is a reason why the guide left the inbound team just as that inbound . I do however support the dbos with their workload by having inbound push it.  I don’t do they salesplaners or revisions and I don’t have the Plano experts do it either . Plano experts are in charge of all the transitions that are under Plano workload and not gm. I don’t do their price change and I don’t do their pulls . Changing their schedule from 6 am to 4 am was the thing that put them where they needed to be. But if you think that I completely disregard the guide let me tell you it is not the case .


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 14, 2021)

Don't you have an extra person on the line?  And isn't changing a time from standard also a change?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Every store was still left with some Plano experts .


they all quit when the pog team was eliminated. And if they didn’t quit they were made a dbo of an area. Making moving them to pog an inconvenience to their area.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Don't you have an extra person on the line?  And isn't changing a time from standard also a change?


I have 5 sorters 1 unloader . The time was that p1 comes in at the same time with unload which was 4 am. Nowhere in the guide does it say that inbound can not be moved from 4 to 6 am . So the only move was inbound coming later .


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Maybe I’m a bit off here . But I did go to several stores in my district to trained them on the new unload few months back . Most of the stores would get the 4 trucks a week . But I guess the only difference from what I saw in those stores and what I’m reading on here is that on non-trucks days the dbo doesn’t work . Which makes no sense since that would be the time to do salesplaners/revisions price change etc.
> At the stores that I went 45mil dbos were scheduled 4.5 hours as well but like I said they worked on non-trucks days and they also had alternates for the days they were off. I also trained the inbound Tl who to utilize the team to push the area that had the most workload for the week , be it in pog setting , price change or freight wise. And I can say that it does with work partnership and I guess the biggest thing would be scheduling .


All stores have their challenges. We have 2 Plano experts left and one is 65 years old. They are slotted into fulfilment when workload is low. For most of 2019 my Supers Style payroll was at least 460-500 hrs including 2 to. Q4 was more like 600-625. We were 5 trucks. Ended fiscal year at 42 mil. Next fiscal year we lost hours every week despite smashing goals. 7 trucks a week for a year and several doubles. 50 mil fiscal. We are down to our lowest ever at 270 hours/week including to hours. We are STILL smashing comps and corporate goals, but we are so tired and struggling. We keep our trucks pushed clean and our metrics are green but our brand is suffering and I desperately need time to audit and reorganize all of our backroom.


----------



## MrT (Mar 14, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Maybe I’m a bit off here . But I did go to several stores in my district to trained them on the new unload few months back . Most of the stores would get the 4 trucks a week . But I guess the only difference from what I saw in those stores and what I’m reading on here is that on non-trucks days the dbo doesn’t work . Which makes no sense since that would be the time to do salesplaners/revisions price change etc.
> At the stores that I went 45mil dbos were scheduled 4.5 hours as well but like I said they worked on non-trucks days and they also had alternates for the days they were off. I also trained the inbound Tl who to utilize the team to push the area that had the most workload for the week , be it in pog setting , price change or freight wise. And I can say that it does with work partnership and I guess the biggest thing would be scheduling .


No worries.  Scheduling is definitely very important and really we would be set if we had one or two non truck days that way every truck day every dbo was on and on non truck days would only need to cover zone and 1-4-1s.  Its the fact that some areas dont have a dbo 3 days out of the week and every area is missing a dbo atleast once because we cant cover everyday.  Our dsd requested more hours and i believe every store is getting more hours due to stimulus check so moving forward we will be even better.  Also with setting team work is definitely key like this week we have all of stationary and kitchen resetting and little workload elsewhere so other areas will help to either set or push freight.


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 14, 2021)

In my district, we never had presentation experts, PP1/PP2 prioritization was eliminated, all inbound trained as GM Experts with anymore who usually worked over three hours transferring to DBO after sort.  And before COVID-19, they were planning on moving most team members to late mids.   These weren’t store choices, but district/group directives.  So, it’s always ASANTS.  Whether it’s the group or district who can’t stop tweaking here or there, it’s what I feel makes a lot of modernization so painful for some stores.  Also, modernization is highly efficient with an average business, but by their very nature, efficient systems are not stable systems.  Freight flow increases, call outs, and panicked toilet paper mobs cause the wheels to fall of the bus.  

There are definite benefits over the legacy process, however, it does need updating and the guide should have allowed for more flexibility to every stores unique business needs.


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 14, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Plano? What's that? Everyone in presentation is a DBO. When they get scheduled for Plano there's no one to push their freight.


This is EXACTLY what happens at my store.  There's currently pallets in the steel that's the freight for both of their areas because nobody pushed it the past two weeks.


----------



## balthrop (Mar 14, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> There are definite benefits over the legacy process, however, it does need updating and the guide should have allowed for more flexibility to every stores unique business needs.



the legacy process where we had the entire store done by 1100, Softlines completed most days by 0900 the AutoFills done as in pulled pushed and BSd and not one single rolled vehicle.  and the backroom team having everything backstocked and out the door by 1230?

we now have rolled freight daily
pulls that can go days with out being touched
a salesfloor that makes me weep
outdated food from early 2020 still showing up somehow, where the F it is coming from I'd really like to know.
vehicles scattered all over the backroom that have freight in them that are just there and nobody know where why or how they got there
now  the only thing any one cares about is just their part of the store. help another "section" nah not happening, why? no fracking time. now the not helping is just second nature. 

there is so so much more.  But the corp cheerleaders will all come and defend the latest rebranding of Viper.  it was never going to work.


---

yes this whole thing is a mess.  the format and the lot is all whacked.  I did want to type some thing nice but after going over it I felt that that mess up there is almost as bad as the whole end to end/store modernization/ DBO nonsense we are forced to suffer through.


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 14, 2021)

I just laugh every time I see the "In the store, on the floor, great by 8!" banner we have hanging in the stockroom.


----------



## MavDog (Mar 14, 2021)

Everyone seems to forget that the zone always looked like shit when it was separate teams of people. If you liked working in kohls, sure bring back the flow and backroom teams, but db ownership has helped the look and shopability of the store so much. I was presentation pricing leader and it killed my soul watching departments die just 2 weeks after a reset. The salesfloors everywhere in my district used to all be that way. And they still do in the neighboring district that decided to unmodernize a bunch of processes. There is so much selective remembering in this thread, jeeze.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 15, 2021)

balthrop said:


> the legacy process where we had the entire store done by 1100, Softlines completed most days by 0900 the AutoFills done as in pulled pushed and BSd and not one single rolled vehicle.  and the backroom team having everything backstocked and out the door by 1230?
> 
> we now have rolled freight daily
> pulls that can go days with out being touched
> ...


This. So much this.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 15, 2021)

MavDog said:


> Everyone seems to forget that the zone always looked like shit when it was separate teams of people. If you liked working in kohls, sure bring back the flow and backroom teams, but db ownership has helped the look and shopability of the store so much. I was presentation pricing leader and it killed my soul watching departments die just 2 weeks after a reset. The salesfloors everywhere in my district used to all be that way. And they still do in the neighboring district that decided to unmodernize a bunch of processes. There is so much selective remembering in this thread, jeeze.


Our zone never looked like shit in the legacy process. Look at my photo in my thread “How Bad Is Your Store?” and tell me how nice modernization is working. I’ll wait.


----------



## Not My Name (Mar 15, 2021)

MavDog said:


> Everyone seems to forget that the zone always looked like shit when it was separate teams of people. If you liked working in kohls, sure bring back the flow and backroom teams, but db ownership has helped the look and shopability of the store so much. I was presentation pricing leader and it killed my soul watching departments die just 2 weeks after a reset. The salesfloors everywhere in my district used to all be that way. And they still do in the neighboring district that decided to unmodernize a bunch of processes. There is so much selective remembering in this thread, jeeze.



The legacy process was better for logistics/operations and presentation/brand. You're kidding yourself if you think not. Maybe you got new leadership sometime during this time frame? Most stores I go in now look like an absolute dumpster fire compared to 6 years ago.  It's night and day.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 15, 2021)

The zone looked better during with the old process because you had dedicated zoners. DBOs are told to pull, push, backstock, price, zone, set, and bail out fulfillment. In terms of priority, zoning is dead last. Everything else has a metric.


----------



## Not My Name (Mar 15, 2021)

YugTegrat said:


> The zone looked better during with the old process because you had dedicated zoners. DBOs are told to pull, push, backstock, price, zone, set, and bail out fulfillment. In terms of priority, zoning is dead last. Everything else has a metric.


 
Everything looked better during the old process because there were more physical bodies.


----------



## SweatyMess (Mar 15, 2021)

jenna said:


> I think breakout is part of inbound (for style) - but the salesfloor for Style is often 3 people, right now.


Breakout process has recently been allocated to SL and is no longer considered an inbound process anymore.


----------



## SweatyMess (Mar 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> You can call bullshit on that all you want . But the fact and the matter is with a single no matter the size it shouldn’t be that much freight behind . Maybe the leadership doesn’t know how to strategize because if you have to leave truck behind so they can catch up on pogs , is because they leave everything to the last minute. I stand by what I say . Single truck stores shouldn’t have problems completing their workload . Any big transitions still belongs to Plano workload so is not like it’s added to the dbo.  You plan your work ahead it should be fine , and continue to stay ahead .


I get 6 trucks a week, have convinced my SD to go to 4am.  We never roll freight, and have DBOs in every area and workload gets done.  So i guess you can say it "works".  But... We are all burnt out.  DBOs have barely enough time for 1f1, freight, zone and strays.  Occasionally theyll do some p/c or set a SP.  A lot of them work all 6 truck days.  TLs are absolutely burnt out from carrying all the workload and having to push areas if someone calls out.  So yes, it can "work" but morale is shit and everyone is always burnt out.


----------



## SweatyMess (Mar 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I didn’t change anything . There is a reason why the guide left the inbound team just as that inbound . I do however support the dbos with their workload by having inbound push it.  I don’t do they salesplaners or revisions and I don’t have the Plano experts do it either . Plano experts are in charge of all the transitions that are under Plano workload and not gm. I don’t do their price change and I don’t do their pulls . Changing their schedule from 6 am to 4 am was the thing that put them where they needed to be. But if you think that I completely disregard the guide let me tell you it is not the case .


You are only inbound?  You own no salesfloor?


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 15, 2021)

YugTegrat said:


> The zone looked better during with the old process because you had dedicated zoners. DBOs are told to pull, push, backstock, price, zone, set, and bail out fulfillment. In terms of priority, zoning is dead last. Everything else has a metric.



This has been a hallmark problem with Target for quite some time.  The company as a whole is very metrics driven - there are many (*many*) studies as to why this is ineffective and leads to high turnover and as a result, sunk cost for training.


----------



## Not My Name (Mar 15, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> I get 6 trucks a week, have convinced my SD to go to 4am.  We never roll freight, and have DBOs in every area and workload gets done.  So i guess you can say it "works".  But... We are all burnt out.  DBOs have barely enough time for 1f1, freight, zone and strays.  Occasionally theyll do some p/c or set a SP.  A lot of them work all 6 truck days.  TLs are absolutely burnt out from carrying all the workload and having to push areas if someone calls out.  So yes, it can "work" but morale is shit and everyone is always burnt out.



Yeah, I haven't worked in a Target in years but I would imagine that callouts are a huge problem given the new process for the reasons you described and more.

"So hold the people that call out accountable!"

It's like... uh... yeah, we can do that. But at the end of the day it's still retail and people are going to call out from time to time no matter what and if you fire them, you'll just replace them with someone else who will do the same thing. Not to mention Target makes it difficult as fuck to fire people without being borderline obsessive about coaching them and just being completely up their ass.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 15, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> You are only inbound?  You own no salesfloor?


One inbound Tl owns toys , and the other inbound Tl owns sea


----------



## SweatyMess (Mar 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> One inbound Tl owns toys , and the other inbound Tl owns sea


Crazy.  We only have 1 and i also own ALL essentials.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 15, 2021)

Not My Name said:


> Everything looked better during the old process because there were more physical bodies.


Far less bodies the old way.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 15, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> Breakout process has recently been allocated to SL and is no longer considered an inbound process anymore.



Asants Not in my store. Breakout is a truck process aka inbound.


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 15, 2021)

balthrop said:


> the legacy process where we had the entire store done by 1100, Softlines completed most days by 0900 the AutoFills done as in pulled pushed and BSd and not one single rolled vehicle.  and the backroom team having everything backstocked and out the door by 1230?
> 
> we now have rolled freight daily
> pulls that can go days with out being touched
> ...



Just so you know, my Super was a dumpster fire before and after modernization:  smart huddles everyday in middle main, countless challenges, auto for days due to set it and forget it, no one pulled CAFs for a few years or BR price change batches, flat/zs of AA backstock...so my experience is probably a bit different because at that point modernization could do much worse.  Now, at the ULVs I used to work at, I can see them struggling much more now.  And some have have gotten better, it’s just pains you everyday.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 15, 2021)

Not My Name said:


> Everything looked better during the old process because there were more physical bodies.





Ashfromoldsite said:


> Far less bodies the old way.


There always seemed to be red shirts around years ago when I was just a guest. Plus the floor was always neat and full, no random vehicles everywhere, etc. Then I noticed my store start to slide - messy aisles, vehicles on the floor, merchandise piled up by the fitting room, etc. I have to imagine that was when they did away with the overnight teams, because they never used to have people stocking the floor during business hours. 

Regardless of what processes or business models they use, the bottom line is, work gets done by people - people who show up and who can work with relative quickness and efficiency.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 15, 2021)

Modernization is incredibly inefficient. It's pretty crazy that it even works. DBOs are given far too much work to actually finish in 8 hours, so it's obvious that they're going to prioritize what they do. That means some things are just not going to be done.

Given stores still have a lot of people from before the process change, you also have a lot of people who can't use powered equipment or ladders very well. You have a lot of short people and people who can't lift very much weight. You have people who just don't understand how to keep things organized. You need to know what you're doing in a lot of areas (backroom and plano in particular). Expecting everyone to be able to not just do these things, but do them well is nonsense. It doesn't work that way.

We have DBOs in Home that are amazing at guest service, pushing, and zoning.. but can't use powered equipment, are afraid to use ladders, and are quite short and physically challenged, so to speak. They can push repacks like you wouldn't believe, but if you need a chest freezer down from the steel for a guest? They can't do it. They cannot do the job. Well, half the job. So what do you do with them? Do you get rid of them? Do you rely on others to do half their job for them? This is the crap that makes it impossible to fully implement Modernization. You pretty much need to fire everyone in the store and hire people that can do _everything_ and that is impossible in a lot of areas.

Before Modernization? It would have been fine (and was fine) because there was no expectation for them to do things they couldn't do. Can't use powered equipment, but you're an extrovert? Salesfloor TM. Introverted, but can handle the stacker like a boss? Backroom TM. Organized to the point of borderline OCD? Pricing and plano. You played to your strengths and it worked.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 15, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> Crazy.  We only have 1 and i also own ALL essentials.


1 p1 Tl own Hba otc and babies , second p1tl owns pets chem paper


----------



## SweatyMess (Mar 15, 2021)

Im jealous.  I got hba1&2, otc, pets, chem and ppr.  On top of being only inbound


----------



## SweatyMess (Mar 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> 1 p1 Tl own Hba otc and babies , second p1tl owns pets chem paper.


Im jealous. I got hba1&2, otc, pets, chem and ppr. On top of being only inbound


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 15, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> Im jealous. I got hba1&2, otc, pets, chem and ppr. On top of being only inbound


Yeah I know of a lot of stores where the inbound Tl owns p1 as well.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 15, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Regardless of what processes or business models they use, the bottom line is, work gets done by people - people who show up and who can work with relative quickness and efficiency.



A machine needs oil to run smoothly.  Too little oil, it'll seize up and stop functioning.  Oil in retail is hours.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 15, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> A machine needs oil to run smoothly.  Too little oil, it'll seize up and stop functioning.  Oil in retail is hours.


Exactly!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 16, 2021)

YugTegrat said:


> We have DBOs in Home that are amazing at guest service, pushing, and zoning.. but can't use powered equipment, are afraid to use ladders,


If you saw the ladders we use at our store you'd be scared too; hope your ladders aren't like ours. The backroom ladders are mostly fine since they're attached to the moving rail thing which actually helps my fear of falling off them.

But those rickety-ass other ladders? Heck no. My fear of heights comes RIGHT BACK with those things.

I'd use powered equipment but even when I was still on the floor no one would let me.

Also I was never fast enough for them. They'd always want the huge flat of stuff with lots of garbage and styrofoam done in one hour, with the trash and backstocking done. The expectations were too high and though I complain of how boring cleaning is I've never been so glad not to be on the floor.


----------



## Fix It (Mar 20, 2021)

Modernization isn’t dead, they need your store to catch up on freight so “push at all costs” is what your store was told to do. Your DSD is trying to fix a broken process by covering it up and the store will get the repercussions of this on the next GVP walk. Expect some changes in leadership at your store soon lol


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 20, 2021)

Fix It said:


> Modernization isn’t dead, they need your store to catch up on freight so “push at all costs” is what your store was told to do. Your DSD is trying to fix a broken process by covering it up and the store will get the repercussions of this on the next GVP walk. Expect some changes in leadership at your store soon lol


I wish leadership changes would happen at my store soon.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 20, 2021)

*Modernization is dead!*


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 20, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> I wish leadership changes would happen at my store soon.


Just remember their replacement could be worse.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 20, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Just remember their replacement could be worse.


In most cases that’s true. But we had this one ETL...


----------



## MrT (Mar 21, 2021)

People shit on modernization and hype up the legacy process, but reality is that is was not efficient payroll wise.  There were far more bodies in legacy.  Don't get me wrong i think a solid mix of both processes would work wonders.  I think people are suffering from nostalgia though there were plenty of times that the sales floor and backrooms were a mess.  I remember plenty of times that the freight would get pushed but there would be 15 pallets of back stock from the truck not done.  Inventory was always much higher.  Pulls were far more inefficient.  I think the problem with modernization is how unflexible it is on paper.  Stores are being given a little bit of leeway and it has improved outcomes.  I think we are going to see a revamped version of modernization soon with some tweaks and itll be better but its going to need the decision makers to actually go to these stores and figure it out.


----------



## Not My Name (Mar 21, 2021)

MrT said:


> People shit on modernization and hype up the legacy process, but reality is that is was not efficient payroll wise.  There were far more bodies in legacy.  Don't get me wrong i think a solid mix of both processes would work wonders.  I think people are suffering from nostalgia though there were plenty of times that the sales floor and backrooms were a mess.  I remember plenty of times that the freight would get pushed but there would be 15 pallets of back stock from the truck not done.  Inventory was always much higher.  Pulls were far more inefficient.  I think the problem with modernization is how unflexible it is on paper.  Stores are being given a little bit of leeway and it has improved outcomes.  I think we are going to see a revamped version of modernization soon with some tweaks and itll be better but its going to need the decision makers to actually go to these stores and figure it out.



Naive.

If the store looked like shit or wasn't finishing under the legacy process it was because your executive staff sucked ass or your store had already been put into a corner on payroll due to meeting productivity goals for years and years in a row to the point that it became unsustainable.

The decision makers don't have anything to "figure out" in reference to modernization.

Just because you start paying people $15 an hour minimum doesn't mean that you can then cut overall the staffing/pool of hours to keep payroll expenses relatively the same and get the same result.  By that logic, raise minimum to $90/hr and divide the payroll by 6 and it should be the same result, right!?!?

Raise the minimum wage to $15,000/hr and only staff the store with 1 peron per week for one hour total! Same result! Totally!

Please.

There's nothing to get or rectify or change. They're not going to magically start staffing the stores. There's nothing else to be said about it.  The stores look like shit compared to what they once did and that's not going to change.  It will only get worse as time goes on.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 21, 2021)

Not My Name said:


> There's nothing to get or rectify or change. They're not going to magically start staffing the stores. There's nothing else to be said about it. The stores look like shit compared to what they once did and that's not going to change. It will only get worse as time goes on.


We've lost a bunch of good people. A couple of people retired, we lost a beloved ETL because the expectations shot WAY, WAY up, and it just...doesn't seem to change. We just go on short staffing until something happens and we get shitloads of reshop or roll a couple trucks. Then they'll call a few people in to fix it....then we're over on hours and we're right back where we started.


----------



## MrT (Mar 21, 2021)

Not My Name said:


> Naive.
> 
> If the store looked like shit or wasn't finishing under the legacy process it was because your executive staff sucked ass or your store had already been put into a corner on payroll due to meeting productivity goals for years and years in a row to the point that it became unsustainable.
> 
> ...


That's not what i said at all but sure.  Payroll was cut long before modernization was a thing and stores suffered then.  Ive worked at multiple stores for almost 15 years.  Spot was much better then dont get me wrong but its not going back to 7 dollars and hour and triple the people so no use it even talking about it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2021)

MrT said:


> That's not what i said at all but sure.  Payroll was cut long before modernization was a thing and stores suffered then.  Ive worked at multiple stores for almost 15 years.  Spot was much better then dont get me wrong but its not going back to 7 dollars and hour and triple the people so no use it even talking about it.


Just out of curiosity, what were your hours (per quarter) back when you were making $7?  Are you and all the TMs around you getting close to the same hours, or have they dropped enough that there's not been any increase in pay?


----------



## Not My Name (Mar 21, 2021)

MrT said:


> That's not what i said at all but sure.  Payroll was cut long before modernization was a thing and stores suffered then.  Ive worked at multiple stores for almost 15 years.  Spot was much better then dont get me wrong but its not going back to 7 dollars and hour and triple the people so no use it even talking about it.



Well no joke they're not going back.

Why do you think they rolled this process out? Because it was more efficient or better for brand? Do I really have to spell it out for you?

This shitty process only exists because they saw the tides turning with wages nationally and wanted to pretend to give a shit about their employees(spoiler: they do not care) by getting out in front of it. This process doesn't exist because it's more efficient. That's probably the most laughable thing I've ever read on this board.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 21, 2021)

MrT said:


> People shit on modernization and hype up the legacy process, but reality is that is was not efficient payroll wise.  There were far more bodies in legacy.  Don't get me wrong i think a solid mix of both processes would work wonders.  I think people are suffering from nostalgia though there were plenty of times that the sales floor and backrooms were a mess.  I remember plenty of times that the freight would get pushed but there would be 15 pallets of back stock from the truck not done.  Inventory was always much higher.  Pulls were far more inefficient.  I think the problem with modernization is how unflexible it is on paper.  Stores are being given a little bit of leeway and it has improved outcomes.  I think we are going to see a revamped version of modernization soon with some tweaks and itll be better but its going to need the decision makers to actually go to these stores and figure it out.


I think if leadership would stop reverting back to the old way to get caught up, and actually support modernization with hours and training...we would let go of the old way. 
we can’t if leadership doesn’t.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2021)

You touched on part of it - hours.  I think we can all agree that we would asphyxiate from laughing too hard if someone were to say that the total hours needed to run the backroom and all the special teams were given to salesfloor at a 1:1 ratio.  They took all the tasks but cut the hours when re-configuring.  Yet the actual amount of time needed to do a task aren't going to lessen just because one person is doing all the tasks instead of it being split between two or three or four people.  Items going from a shelf to another shelf with all steps properly taken cannot bend space-time laws simply because one person is moving the whole thing rather than one person taking them off while another person is putting them on.

The other part, other people have talked about.  We are not robots.  We are flawed human beings with weaknesses and strengths.  Expecting everyone to be everything means that when that person is working in a weak area things are going to be done more slowly and more poorly.  Not for lack of trying, but simple human limitation.  So maximum efficiency when dealing with a group of flawed human beings is to put each in a position of strength and avoid putting each in a weakness.  End net results is going to be much better because you're not dealing with areas slowed down due to weaknesses, you're not even dealing with averages.  The people are in their best spots which means you get only the best in return.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> actually support modernization with* hours and training*


This.


----------



## MrT (Mar 21, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what were your hours (per quarter) back when you were making $7?  Are you and all the TMs around you getting close to the same hours, or have they dropped enough that there's not been any increase in pay?


Ive pretty much always averaged 30-40 hours so my pay increased with pay increases mostly.  I think i had a few years were i averaged 25-28 but idr ive worked here too long in multiple stores it all blends together.
When i started there was probably as many people on the flow team as there are now dbos and that doesnt include all the other positions that were there.  Bodies on the floor has decreased steadily since i started.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 22, 2021)

Not My Name said:


> Well no joke they're not going back.
> 
> Why do you think they rolled this process out? Because it was more efficient or better for brand? Do I really have to spell it out for you?
> 
> This shitty process only exists because they saw the tides turning with wages nationally and wanted to pretend to give a shit about their employees(spoiler: they do not care) by getting out in front of it. This process doesn't exist because it's more efficient. That's probably the most laughable thing I've ever read on this board.


Bingo


----------



## Targetron (Mar 23, 2021)

Time for a comeback tour if Modernization ends and we go back to when the process was slightly less broke.  Backroomer


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 23, 2021)

I still just want to know how they expect to have a green pull completion metric when you're punished for completing them in the morning and not at 9:59pm.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 23, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> I still just want to know how they expect to have a green pull completion metric when you're punished for completing them in the morning and not at 9:59pm.



Hopes and dreams. Obviously. 🤣


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 24, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> I still just want to know how they expect to have a green pull completion metric when you're punished for completing them in the morning and not at 9:59pm.


The issue is the fact that with Mod, essential areas (Chem, Pets, Baby, HBA) were asked to come in as PP1, which means they are usually out the door before peak, which means that unless your store has bucked Mod and asked for others to pull those areas... they don’t get pulled after peak, which leaves massive batches left in the gun when metrics go to report.

The formula for pull completion is quite simple - it’s how many DPCIs/Units were pulled during the day (via OFO) divided by total DPCIs/Units were both left in the gun at 11:59p and pulled (via OFO.) 

I call out the fact it is only for OFO because if you pull everything via OFO, there are no OOSs, which means there is a 0% completion for OOS but not OFO. You technically could pull OOS then a OFO and have both at 100% completion, but HQ and ODs don’t seem to care about OOS, even though I would personally argue screw the damn OFO metric - you can’t sell it if it is OOS on the floor (I mean, sure, via flex, but that isn’t the point.) Yes we should be filling via OFO, but I think the metric is stupid. We should really be utilizing our time better with making sure the floor doesn’t have any OOS


----------



## Snarf (Mar 24, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> Im jealous. I got hba1&2, otc, pets, chem and ppr. On top of being only inbound


I hear you. We just lost a great leader at our store because she was stretched too thin. She had all of that, stationary, housewares, half of domestics, and fullfillment. Compared to the other leaders in the building it seemed so unbalanced.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 24, 2021)

lifeblows10 said:


> The issue is the fact that with Mod, essential areas (Chem, Pets, Baby, HBA) were asked to come in as PP1, which means they are usually out the door before peak, which means that unless your store has bucked Mod and asked for others to pull those areas... they don’t get pulled after peak, which leaves massive batches left in the gun when metrics go to report.
> 
> The formula for pull completion is quite simple - it’s how many DPCIs/Units were pulled during the day (via OFO) divided by total DPCIs/Units were both left in the gun at 11:59p and pulled (via OFO.)
> 
> I call out the fact it is only for OFO because if you pull everything via OFO, there are no OOSs, which means there is a 0% completion for OOS but not OFO. You technically could pull OOS then a OFO and have both at 100% completion, but HQ and ODs don’t seem to care about OOS, even though I would personally argue screw the damn OFO metric - you can’t sell it if it is OOS on the floor (I mean, sure, via flex, but that isn’t the point.) Yes we should be filling via OFO, but I think the metric is stupid. We should really be utilizing our time better with making sure the floor doesn’t have any OOS


Target cares more about a metric they can get a hard on to than making sure product is on the floor for guests (& fulfillment TMs.) 🙄


----------

